# Izzo Alex Mk1



## joshuachan28 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi does anybody have a spec sheet or any info to share on the Izzo Alex Mk1. Not the duetto or the new Alex with the PID. I can't seem to find anything online about the original version. All the results just keep throwing up the new versions. Thanks in advance!


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

only info I could get was on forums around the web. including this one. HX, E61, rotary pump.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

quoting Glenn on the thread about one of these machines being sold on ebay right now.



Glenn said:


> Further information:
> 
> Version 1, HX, Single Boiler, No PID, Collection from Peterborough


----------



## joshuachan28 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah I saw that thread and that made me search more about it but I can't seem to find any info on the mk1 version still.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

there is a big thread about this machine on the home barista website. there is also a mod page in the coffeetime wiki page. I can PM you the links if you haven't yet find these pages.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Maybe?

http://www.stoll-espresso.de/downloads/dl/file/id/107/izzo_alex_duetto_information.pdf


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

There's a guy on coffeegeek who calls himself DaveUK or something like that. This guy had a say in the building of the Duetto. So perhaps you could post on that forum if Glenn don't mind me pointing this out?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I know him personally and he now hates. Forums ! If you tell me what you want to know I will email him and see if he responds


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

He was on CG the other day.



dfk41 said:


> I know him personally and he now hates. Forums ! If you tell me what you want to know I will email him and see if he responds


----------



## joshuachan28 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi guys thanks for all the help! I just really need a spec sheet for the machine, some common issues with the machine, like I know that the electronics are situated too close to the boiler so that might shorten the lifespan and maybe some simple mods that should be done for the machine. Coming from a person who is using a gaggia classic where there is a deluge of information about the classic, the alex mk 1 seems to be a machine that nobody owns.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

joshuachan28 said:


> Hi guys thanks for all the help! I just really need a spec sheet for the machine, some common issues with the machine, like I know that the electronics are situated too close to the boiler so that might shorten the lifespan and maybe some simple mods that should be done for the machine. Coming from a person who is using a gaggia classic where there is a deluge of information about the classic, the alex mk 1 seems to be a machine that nobody owns.


I don't think the mkii is too different to the mki as far as i'm aware?


----------

